# Game 13, Bucks vs Knicks, Bradley Center



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

> WHEN: 7 p.m. Wednesday.
> 
> WHERE: BMO Harris Bradley Center.
> 
> ...


http://www.jsonline.com/sports/bucks/preview-vv7ql7a-181118651.html


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Should be a good game.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Basel said:


> Should be a good game.


Not so much.  Disappointing.


----------



## 36 Karat (Nov 10, 2005)

No production from Ilyasova, Henson, Larry.. all around not the greatest effort.

Stunned we held JR Smith to a mere bucket.


----------

